# An old flame



## Kenbo (Nov 18, 2012)

My parents got here yesterday. They drove from the east coast to spend the winter with my wife and I. My dad knows that I'm always on the lookout for older tools and when he was offered my grandfather's blowtorch, he jumped at it. He gave it to me last night. It's solid brass and needs some cleaning but I think it will be a great addition to my shop. The fact that it was my grandfather's makes it all the more cool. My grandfather was very special to me.
Anyway, I'll be sure to post some pictures when I get her cleaned.
Here's how it looks now.
[attachment=13628]

[attachment=13629]


----------



## Brink (Nov 18, 2012)

Was gramps a plumber?

It's great to keep tools in the family.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 18, 2012)

Brink said:


> Was gramps a plumber?
> 
> It's great to keep tools in the family.



Nope. My grandfather worked on the CN docks for years and years, dealing with the large cargo ships that came into the Lewisporte harbour. He retired there. Apparently, the story goes that he wanted one and my father was able to get him one from his work at the time. (dad wasn't a plumber either) My father gave it to my grandfather and after my grandfather passed away, it disappeared for years. Almost 20 years. Then, one day not too long ago, my uncle said to my father "hey, you want that blowtorch back that you gave dad?" Now, it's with me. It wont be disappearing for another 20 years, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2012)

Great story! Those old torches polish up so nice. Bet there's a place that can supply a new decal.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay, for those who are interested, I have been working on cleaning this torch up. I was able to clean and get the pump working better as well as getting some of the seized parts loosened. I've removed the handle and am now in the process of polishing the brass. A lot of time, a lot of elbow grease, but so far, I'm happy with how it is turning out.

Here's how she looks at the moment. Still lots to do.

[attachment=13861]

[attachment=13862]

[attachment=13863]

[attachment=13864]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that's just cool!....uhm.....I mean that's hot!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2012)

It's a peach Ken. Just be careful using it. IMO it's not worth the risk when propane torches are vastly safer. If you do use it have a fire extinguisher handy (I always do no matter what I am using that could cause a unplanned fire). Those old blowtorches are cool but they can malfunction and ruin your day.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 24, 2012)

That is very nice Kenbo! What kind of fuel was used in them?


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking great, bet it would quickly get the wood stove going.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Mizer said:


> That is very nice Kenbo! What kind of fuel was used in them?



My father says they used to use white gas in these, although it says right on the front to only use unleaded gasoline.
No worries Kevin, I want to restore this one, not necessarily use it.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > That is very nice Kenbo! What kind of fuel was used in them?
> ...


Thanks for the info. I agree, that does sound a little dangerous.


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> My father says they used to use white gas in these, although it says right on the front to only use unleaded gasoline.
> No worries Kevin, I want to restore this one, not necessarily use it.



I think, way back when, unleaded was called white gas. I recall the lead additive could contaminate a solder joint and cause a leak.


----------

